# Surf Whiting



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Today I fished the pier for a couple of hours.The surf was about 4-5 S/E. Two ozs. worked fine. I put a couple of pieces of cut shrimp on ,cast out avoiding the surfers,lit a nice dominican sat back a relaxed. About 30 mins later I had a little hit but missed it. The next cast I had a good hit and reeled in a big whiting. I had one more fish on but it got off halfway in. I called it a day. There are still a few fish around . I think its worth giving it a try. Good Luck


----------



## deadly dick (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't mind fishing in the cold, but surfing.... hell no :reallycrying


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

*cubs fan*, Did you cast out near the 2nd sand bar or near a wash out?

jpurdy always shoots for a washout. He's the man...

Did you wade out? Do we think they're thinning a bit? I think the pomps lasted later than usual, into cool weather. 

Thoughts?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

any bonita out there?


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

I heard it was slow all week from Jerry, I don't know about Fri or sat:banghead


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

I caught it close about 3rd piling east side.I love to wade , But I can cast far enough . I really like to catch whiting. Pomps are good, but I like whitng the best from the surf. Maybe ill giv it a try tommorrow morning. I dont SURF


----------

